# Bead and cove



## Arcustoms (May 30, 2016)

I have a plaque I'm trying to replicate to match my others. It's an bead right off the bearing the a cove. How do I properly measure the plaque that I have so that I can find a bit that will replicate the profile?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

welcome oh nameless person to the forums...

can you pick out what style/profile you are looking for...

https://duckduckgo.com/?q=cove+molding+router+bits&t=ffsb&iax=1&ia=images


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Wow Stick, that is a great display. I saved it to my woodworking bookmarks. Just finishing my first picture frame (at least one I'm willing to show) and realize the frame game is about coves and beads.


----------

